# driving record



## Malcolm383 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ok what's up guys and girls, I'm new here. I hope this post is in the right section. Ok here's the deal. I'm 19 ill be 20 end of August. I have my NREMT and my Ohio licence. I can't find a job because of my driving record from when I was 16. I have 10 points on my record now. 8 will fall off within the next 4 months. Will that make it so I can be hired then? Iv had several interviews but the end as soon as they see my driving record. Am I screwed?! If so is there anything I cam do??? I fell in love with the ems world during my ride time and couldn't get a nuff of it. I just can't see mu self doing anything else. Thanks in.advance for the help.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 13, 2012)

Honestly... maybe, maybe not. Being under 21 is a major problem with getting hired too. But a poor driving record will tend to haunt you for a while...


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 13, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Honestly... maybe, maybe not. Being under 21 is a major problem with getting hired too. But a poor driving record will tend to haunt you for a while...




While I imagine that 8 is a lot of points anyplace, it really depends on how the points are distributed. It could very well be a decent record once the 8 points falls off in a few months. However, in California you really can't get above 8 points without losing your license (4 points in 12 months, or 6 in 24 months, or 8 in 36 months). The catch, however, is that the vast majority of our infractions are only worth 1 point.


----------



## Malcolm383 (Jun 13, 2012)

Off date:03/01/2011
Offence: fail to yield right of way 
Points: 2

Off date:09/11/2009
Offence: willful/wanton disregard
Points: 4

Off date:09/11/2009
Offence: speed 074mph in 45mph zone
Points: 2

Off date:5/21/2009
Offence: speed 060mph in 45mph zone
Points: 2


And that's driving record. Yes I was young and dumb. 16 just got my licence and now I'm paying for it more than ever.


----------



## CBentz12 (Jun 13, 2012)

Idk about your company but mine only looks back 3 years and I had 6 points on my license when I got hired and got my PTC license. Based upon those dates only 6 points should be on your record but like I said depends on the company. Also your age most insurance companies don't want to insure anyone under 21 especially if they have a driving record. Don't give up though find a Tech job until this all disappears.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Jun 14, 2012)

Malcolm383 said:


> Off date:03/01/2011
> Offence: fail to yield right of way
> Points: 2
> 
> ...



You have got to be kidding,there are people with clean driving records lined up around the block trying to get one job when it opens up. The others are being far to kind,you are without a doubt going to find it very hard if not impossible to find an employer that would be stupid enough to put you behind the wheel.

Your record shows someone with total disregard for the law and one who has more than once endangered not only himself but probably others around him. Being young,dumb and sixteen is the excuse you use for getting cited for an open container or one or two reasonable speeding tickets.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 14, 2012)

Malcolm383 said:


> Off date:03/01/2011
> Offence: fail to yield right of way
> Points: 2
> 
> ...


While those 6 points fall off the record within a few months, you can only hope they can't look back that far... I would have expected that you'd have learned a lesson with your 60 in a 45... but you upped the ante with a 74 in a 45... The most recent one is going to haunt you for a while as well. Shows that you're not cognizant of right of way, and therefore safe and lawful driving, if you ask me. 

I know that once the red light turns on, most of the time, many driving laws no longer apply except one: Driving with due regard for the safety of others. In effect, you become one big moving hazard. If you're not congnizant of right of way, as demonstrate by your most recent ticket, how is an employer going to trust that you're going to exercise good judgment? They can't, so they're going to hire the EMT who has no record. 

Also, being under 21 is a pretty big hurdle. Sometimes being under 25 is the cut-off. Insurance rates pretty much dictate that... 

I can only offer you a "good luck" because you're going to need it. Sorry if I sound harsh, but that's the reality of things, especially when EMT's are a dime-a-dozen and most of them have clean records. It's better, but not much, for Paramedics... there are fewer of us, but there are also fewer jobs. We're more like a quarter-a-dozen. :blink:


----------



## CBentz12 (Jun 14, 2012)

Level1pedstech said:


> Malcolm383 said:
> 
> 
> > Off date:03/01/2011
> ...



Have you ever been cited?


----------



## Level1pedstech (Jun 14, 2012)

CBentz12 said:


> Have you ever been cited?



 Four times in 36 years,never for more than ten over. Last ticket was for 65 in a 55 in 1999 in my personal vehicle . My one and only ticket in a commercial was for 65 in a 55 in 1994. My career miles are somewhere north of 2 million.

Having been a professionl driver most of my life I undertand how important it is to maintain a clean diving record. Also because I am on the road everyday I see the accidents and near misses that result from poor driving. Like everyone my years working in fire/EMS and in the ER  also exposed me to the results of poor driving.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 14, 2012)

Malcolm383 said:


> Off date:03/01/2011
> Offence: fail to yield right of way
> Points: 2
> 
> ...



Frankly I'm surprised your license was never suspended. I'm close to your age as well, I'd suggest dropping the young and dumb line, it just has not been that long since (all) of those tickets.


----------



## Malcolm383 (Jun 15, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Frankly I'm surprised your license was never suspended. I'm close to your age as well, I'd suggest dropping the young and dumb line, it just has not been that long since (all) of those tickets.



3 years. And I did lose my licence for a year.


----------



## medicdan (Jun 15, 2012)

Malcolm383 said:


> 3 years. And I did lose my licence for a year.



Do you understand what several posters are tying to (not so gently) tell you? Your driving record is NOT within the hiring standards of many companies, or at least you will be placed with least priority because of your actions. Perhaps work as an EMT (that requires you to drive) is not the best choice for you at this time, and we suggest you investigate other types of work. 

Best of luck to you


----------



## Malcolm383 (Jun 15, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> Do you understand what several posters are tying to (not so gently) tell you? Your driving record is NOT within the hiring standards of many companies, or at least you will be placed with least priority because of your actions. Perhaps work as an EMT (that requires you to drive) is not the best choice for you at this time, and we suggest you investigate other types of work.
> 
> Best of luck to you



Yeah I'm just gonna go to the army as a medic. That was always my plan B. I'm starting the paper work today. Thank you for your time and your straight forward answers.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Jun 15, 2012)

Malcolm383 said:


> Yeah I'm just gonna go to the army as a medic. That was always my plan B. I'm starting the paper work today. Thank you for your time and your straight forward answers.



Your a stand up guy for taking the feed back and criticsm in a positive way. After some searching I found that how long a record of suspension stays on your MVR varies greatly by state. Five to seven years would be a safe number to work with as you plan your future. Remember however that backround investigators for public Fire/EMS agencies will be able to view you MVR fom day one. Having gone thru the process I can tell you that they will find everything regardless of your age. Many people think they are protected by a sealed record only to be suprised when confronted about thier past by the investigator. Honesty is essential, I was up front about my less than stellar juvinile criminal record and you will need to be to should you decide to go the fire route.

Time is your best friend and if you stay clean your chances will improve greatly. Having the suspension on your record will not be such an issue if you have several years of clean history in front of it.

Going the military route is a great choice,the discipline and team work will be good for you. Let me thank you for your service ahead of time. My oldest boy is six months into his first hitch and is benefiting from the discipline and structure. He was never in trouble with the law but his friends were so the seperation from them has helped him see more clearly. He "gets it now" and you will to. Time will pass quickly and before you know it you wil have a fresh start just keep yourself out of trouble and you will be fine. Honesty and integrity should be your guiding principles going forward from this point. Good luck!


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 15, 2012)

Malcolm383 said:


> Yeah I'm just gonna go to the army as a medic. That was always my plan B. I'm starting the paper work today. Thank you for your time and your straight forward answers.



Nice choice.  

When I was younger I fought the idea of going into the military.  Now that I'm older and wiser, I wish I would have gone in and made it my career.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 15, 2012)

Malcolm383 said:


> Yeah I'm just gonna go to the army as a medic. That was always my plan B. I'm starting the paper work today. Thank you for your time and your straight forward answers.



Probably not, with that driving record. You're going to have a very difficult time with the entry process (background check), and in all honesty, I don't see someone with your demonstrated and repetitive lack of self-control and responsibility being a good soldier. A few years ago, sure. With the drawdown and the US economy, we can be a lot pickier, and we are.

You may want to consider something that's not health care.


----------



## Malcolm383 (Jun 15, 2012)

Level1pedstech said:


> Your a stand up guy for taking the feed back and criticsm in a positive way. After some searching I found that how long a record of suspension stays on your MVR varies greatly by state. Five to seven years would be a safe number to work with as you plan your future. Remember however that backround investigators for public Fire/EMS agencies will be able to view you MVR fom day one. Having gone thru the process I can tell you that they will find everything regardless of your age. Many people think they are protected by a sealed record only to be suprised when confronted about thier past by the investigator. Honesty is essential, I was up front about my less than stellar juvinile criminal record and you will need to be to should you decide to go the fire route.
> 
> Time is your best friend and if you stay clean your chances will improve greatly. Having the suspension on your record will not be such an issue if you have several years of clean history in front of it.
> 
> Going the military route is a great choice,the discipline and team work will be good for you. Let me thank you for your service ahead of time. My oldest boy is six months into his first hitch and is benefiting from the discipline and structure. He was never in trouble with the law but his friends were so the seperation from them has helped him see more clearly. He "gets it now" and you will to. Time will pass quickly and before you know it you wil have a fresh start just keep yourself out of trouble and you will be fine. Honesty and integrity should be your guiding principles going forward from this point. Good luck!




Well thank you sir. I tossed it around about going since I was a Jr in high school. I guess now is the best time.  I'm looking foreword too it. My brother is in the marines and loves it. He's talked to me a lot about it.


----------



## Malcolm383 (Jun 15, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Probably not, with that driving record. You're going to have a very difficult time with the entry process (background check), and in all honesty, I don't see someone with your demonstrated and repetitive lack of self-control and responsibility being a good soldier. A few years ago, sure. With the drawdown and the US economy, we can be a lot pickier, and we are.
> 
> You may want to consider something that's not health care.



I'm already in. My background check is done I had mu fingerprints done around a month ago.. I just have to pass the physical. Then ill pick my job (medic) and go to meps. I have plenty of "self-control". I was 16 nuff said. The one ticket I got for going 74 in a 45 was on the interstate. I was going to a so called construction zone. And didn't see the sign. The other one where I was going 60 in a 45 I speed up right before the speed limit sign that turned to 55.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Jun 15, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Nice choice.
> 
> When I was younger I fought the idea of going into the military.  Now that I'm older and wiser, I wish I would have gone in and made it my career.



Me to.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Jun 15, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Probably not, with that driving record. You're going to have a very difficult time with the entry process (background check), and in all honesty, I don't see someone with your demonstrated and repetitive lack of self-control and responsibility being a good soldier. A few years ago, sure. With the drawdown and the US economy, we can be a lot pickier, and we are.
> 
> You may want to consider something that's not health care.



I thought the army would take anyone,well not anyone but you know what I mean.

When I tried to join in 1978 it went like this Air Force,Marines,Army. I would have been a third generation career marine and should have been taken. I had a juvi record and none of the branches were hurting for bodies.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 15, 2012)

Malcolm383 said:


> I'm already in. My background check is done I had mu fingerprints done around a month ago.. I just have to pass the physical. Then ill pick my job (medic) and go to meps. I have plenty of "self-control". I was 16 nuff said. The one ticket I got for going 74 in a 45 was on the interstate. I was going to a so called construction zone. And didn't see the sign. The other one where I was going 60 in a 45 I speed up right before the speed limit sign that turned to 55.



Good luck...
MEPS is where most of the disqualifications happen.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 15, 2012)

Level1pedstech said:


> I thought the army would take anyone,well not anyone but you know what I mean.
> 
> When I tried to join in 1978 it went like this Air Force,Marines,Army. I would have been a third generation career marine and should have been taken. I had a juvi record and none of the branches were hurting for bodies.



We're cutting a minimum of 80,000 soldiers in the next four years, primarily junior enlisted soldiers. There's a lot of competition to join.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 15, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> We're cutting a minimum of 80,000 soldiers in the next four years, primarily junior enlisted soldiers. There's a lot of competition to join.



I've also heard 68W is overstaffed as a career field. The buddy I went to P-school in El Paso w/ is a Reserve 68W and he was told they are at about 120% staffing right now for that MOS...


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 15, 2012)

We're very overstaffed in some components, but the big bottleneck is the school. 4-6 months before BCT/AIT is pretty normal.


----------

